# Tennstedt's Historic 1974 Boston Sym. Bruckner 8th!



## christmashtn (Aug 29, 2009)

It's' on ebay! His second program of US Debut appearances. At the time noone really knew who he was. He gave the Boston audience and radio listeners a positively electrifying account of Bruckner's 8th that his still talked about in Boston to this day!


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

Tennstedt's 8th with the Berliners on Testament is magnificent. He was one of the greatest conductors with a sizeable stereo legacy. Tragic that he didn't record more (Wagner especially) with the greatest orchestras (BPO, VPO). Miles ahead of Bohm, Karajan, Solti, Keilberth, Barenboim, etc. 

Carlos Kleiber named Tennstedt as his famous Mahler conductor in his correspondences.

The things I'd do for a Tennstedt Tristan, a Tennstedt Parsifal, a Tennstedt Eroica with a great orchestra (his LPO recording is fantastic but the play is haggardly in the funeral march, the brass is second rate and ruins the piece and the strings are well synchronized.)


----------

